# Sniper.Elite.V2.GOTY.XBOX360-iNSOMNi



## FAST6191 (Mar 2, 2013)

*Sniper.Elite.V2.GOTY.XBOX360-iNSOMNi*
Region free. Amazon seems to list this as Silver Star Edition for the North American version and coming out in about three weeks there, PAL version is out in a day or two and called GOTY. Sniper game fans should probably also note Sniper: Ghost Warrior 2 is due out in about a week so basically any time now, though the original game had its fans it was much like a 90's game at points (though worse as that period gave us delta force and line of sight) what little has been seen of it looks like they did it well.

Anyway game of the year edition and one that would seem to not be a download code style version which makes a nice change of pace, iNSOMNi are quite new on the 360 so it could still turn out to not be the case (longer running 360 groups have been tripped up by this before) though.

For those that missed it Sniper Elite v2 was a fairly extensive remake of a game (they say sequel, others say remake) that appeared on the original xbox which saw you act as a sniper during the final days of world war 2, not a period traditionally associated with snipers but a fairly enjoyable game. The remake did change quite a bit and saw several far more action heavy set pieces crop up but was still fairly well received.

Amazon words for the original and the GOTY after that.
You've crawled through muck and mud, crossed deadly mine fields and moved from tree to tree in the dead of night to get here. Crossing enemy lines isn't an easy task, but your hardest mission is now in front of you. You see your target standing on a balcony 300 yards away. Eliminate him, then everyone can head home to their loved ones. The wind is calm and so is your breath — but your heart isn't. Even a military-trained, dead-eye sharpshooter still gets nervous from time to time. You line up your prey in the crosshairs, exhale and squeeze the trigger.
Sniper Elite V2 plunges you into war-torn Berlin during the final frenzied battle between German and Russian forces during World War II. As a skillful sniper, you are enlisted to carry out dangerous and deadly missions throughout Berlin. Aside from high-powered weapons, you'll require skill, patience and cunning to accomplish you mission. While experiencing the anticipation and pressure of the hunt, you'll face life-changing choices that range from firing the perfect shot that will leave you exposed to snaking along a more difficult route in order to continue your mission. Arm yourself with authentic WWII-era weapons, including the Springfield M1903, the Gewehr 43 and the Mosin-Nagant 1891/30, and take varying factors into account such as gravity, wind, velocity, bullet penetration, aim stability and more while lining up your shot. Use the environment to your advantage. Move into position, observe the target, eliminate the quarry and slip away undetected. Follow your bullet from barrel to target thanks to the return of the bullet cam, and learn what happens when the bullet enters your enemy's body with the X-ray Kill Cam. See hearts and lungs tear, bones and teeth shatter, livers burst and more in gory, graphic detail. Make sure your aim is steady and your breath is calm before squeezing the trigger — the fate of the war is in your hands.


Key Features:

    Sight-in your scope and load your rifle for an adrenaline-pumping, realistic sniping experience in the heart of war-torn Berlin
    Use skill, patience and cunning to accomplish your mission while handling the anticipation and pressure of the hunt and facing life-changing decisions
    Take gravity, wind, velocity, bullet penetration, aim stability and more into account as you sight-in your target in this realistic simulation of military sharpshooting
    Experience the gratification of knowing where your shot traveled with the return of the bullet cam which follows the bullet on its full trajectory from barrel to target in a slow-motion sequence
    Witness the gory details with the amazing X-ray Kill Cam which shows what happens when your bullet enters an enemy's body — see hearts and lungs tear, livers burst, bones and teeth shatter and entrails fall out
    Arm yourself and take down your targets with authentic weapons such as the Springfield M1903, the Gewehr 43 and the Mosin-Nagant 1891/30
    Explore authentic World War II Berlin locations, and dress your character with uniforms modeled after the originals
    Take advantage of the environment around you to move into position, observe the prey, take the shot and slip away unnoticed
    Make tough choices while in the battlefield, from firing the perfect shot that will leave you exposed to taking a more difficult route that will allow you to continue your mission
    Sequel to 2005's Sniper Elite

Product Description
The sequel to Rebellion's highly-acclaimed 2005 game Sniper Elite, Sniper Elite V2 continues to offer gamers the most authentic World War II sniping experience by putting them in the middle of war-torn Berlin amidst the frenzied final battle between German and Russian forces. With an emphasis on learning to handle the anticipation and pressure of the hunt, players are forced to use skill, patience and cunning to achieve their missions as they find themselves facing life-altering choices. The celebrated "bullet cam" from Sniper Elite makes its return and will be more gratifying than ever. Skillful shots are rewarded with a slow-motion sequence of the bullet running its full trajectory from barrel to target as well as featuring graphic detail of the effects of the bullet entering and destroying a target. 

IT'S TIME TO RETURN TO BERLIN
Sniper Elite V2 Game Of The Year Edition combines the classic WW2 survival with all the DLC for the ultimate Sniper Elite adventure to date!

Berlin 1945. V2 Rockets with deadly nerve gas are primed to launch. An army of German and Russian soldiers stand in your way. 
Make every single bullet count or the world dies with you.


GAME OF THE YEAR EDITION INCLUDES:

        Sniping Simulation
        Detailed sniping simulation with advanced ballistics, taking into account gravity, wind, velocity, bullet penetration, aim stability and more.
    X-Ray Kill Cam
    Amazing “kill cam” technology showcases what really happens when a bullet enters an enemy’s body, allowing players to see hearts and lungs tear, livers burst, bones and teeth shatter.

    Authenticity
    Authentic World War II Berlin locations as well as vehicles, weapons and uniforms modeled after the original versions.

    Use The Environment
    The slightest changes in the environment need to be taken into account to move into the perfect position, observe the quarry, take the shot and slip away unnoticed.

    Sniper's Choice
    Players find themselves facing a choice of the perfect shot that leaves them catastrophically exposed or a more difficult route that means they can continue their mission.

    Online Co-op
    Play missions with a friend!


    PLUS BONUS CONTENT

    Assasinate the Führer DLC

    Take out Hitler! Plus 2 weapons: Soviet semi-automatic battle rifle SVT-40 and the standard German service rifle Kar 98.
    Multiplayer Expansion DLC

    Including 4 new multi player modes and 6 new maps.
    Neudorf Outpost DLC
    Single player mission with wide open spaces. Plus 3 new weapons: Type 99 Rifle, Blyskawica Sub-machinegun, Tokarev TT33 Pistol

    Saint Pierre DLC

    Single player mission set in a rural village. Includes 2 new weapons: M1D Garand Rifle and Lee Enfield No 3 Rifle.
    Weapons Pack DLC

    Includes 3 additional weapons: MG44, M1 Carbine, Webley Revolver


*Video* Playthrough of one of the DLCs, commentary is there.


*Boxart*



 

*NFO*


```
__/\__
      \ ., /
   .  /_  _\
  /(  __\/ ~         .        __/(_____.     .       .  _/\_   .           .
 (  ~~ /____)\._____/(./(____<         /   __)\______)\_\^^/__/(____)\____/(
 \\   /       / _.   /__     ;\       (_/~~    /       /~  ~ /  ___   /_.  /__
  /  :   _.   \_\____\  > -(  /    ._     _.   \_ _.   \_   /     ____>\___\  )
 /    _  )|__  /. /_   //_  __\  __|\  ___\|__  /_)|__ _/   \ _  /  \   /    //
 \    \~~ .::)/  _~___/::.~~ (/\(    \(   `   )/      )/    _> \__  /  _____/:.
.:\_  _>       )/ Y | i  n  s  o  m  n  i  e  s :..::_/\__ /      )/~)/!Fs/sac
    )/         '  | |                               \    /Y       '
    '             |                        ..:.:::::/_`'_\::::.:.::.....
                  .                                 ~ \/ ~

                         _ /__ __  _        _  __ __\ _
              .      ________//.___/        \___.\\________      .
 __/\__   ____)\_____)  _ __/__/  .:presents:.  \__\__ _  (_____/(____   __/\__
 \    /___\                                                          /___\    /
 /_                                                                          _\
 ~ \                                Rebellion                               / `
    |                                                                      |
 -//|___                Sniper.Elite.V2.GOTY.XBOX360-iNSOMNi            ___|\\-
  .::/  /____  _____                                        _____  ____\  \::.
             )/     )_________________    _________________(     \(
                                     /_  _\                       `
                                     ~ \/ ~
                         _ /__ __  _        _  __ __\ _
              .      ________//.___/        \___.\\________      .
 __/\__   ____)\_____)  _ __/__/  .:        :.  \__\__ _  (_____/(____   __/\__
 \    /___\                                                          /___\    /
 /_                                                                          _\
 ~ \                          DATE  :  01/03/2013                           / `
    |                                                                      |
    |                                                                      |
    |	 Platform...: XBOX360        |    Format....: ins-sev2gotyx.iso    |
    |	 Filename...: ins-sev2goty   |    Size......: 67 x 100  MB         |
    |	 Source.....: DVD            |    Publisher.: REBELLION            |
    |	 Region.....: EUR            |    Languages.: MULTI                |
    |	                                                                   |
    |         http://www.gamefaqs.com/ps3/638425-sniper-elite-v2           |
 -//|___                                                                ___|\\-
  .::/  /____  _____                                        _____  ____\  \::.
             )/     )_________________    _________________(     \(
             '                       /_  _\                       `
                                     ~ \/ ~
                         _ /__ __  _        _  __ __\ _
              .      ________//.___/        \___.\\________      .
 __/\__   ____)\_____)  _ __/__/  .:        :.  \__\__ _  (_____/(____   __/\__
 \    /___\                                                          /___\    /
 /_                                                                          _\
 ~ \                                                                        / `
   |                                                                       |
   |  Sniper Elite V2 is the long-awaited console sequel to third person   |
   |  tactical WWII shooter Sniper Elite. Released in 2005, Sniper Elite   |
   |  saw gamers playing an American OSS secret agent disguised as a       |
   |  German sniper in Berlin during the final days of World War II.       |
   |	                                                                   |
   |  Sniper Elite V2 is a modern take on the critically and publically    |
   |  acclaimed classic for the current generation of consoles             |
   |  revitalising a genre all of its own.                                 |
   |                                                                       |
   |  Assassinate The Fuhrer DLC includes 2 weapons.                       |
   |  Multiplayer Expansion DLC.                                           |
   |  Weapons Pack DLC, includes 3 new weapons.                            |
   |  Neudorf Outpost DLC single player mission with wide open spaces      | 
   |  (so not linear corridors like the full game), you attacking a German | 
   |  Fuel Dump. Plus 3 new weapons.                                       |  
   |  Saint Pierre DLC single player mission set in a rural village with   |
   |  you hunting down a German commander. USP = lots of different ways    |  
   |  to approach your prey. Includes 2 new weapons.                       | 
   |                                                                       |
   |  10 additional weapons;                                               |
   |  The Soviet semi-automatic battle rifle SVT-40.                       |
   |  The standard German service rifle Kar 98.                            |
   |  MG44, M1 Carbine.                                                    |
   |  Webley Revolver, Type 99 Rifle.                                      | 
   |  Blyskawica Sub-machinegun.                                           |
   |  Tokarev TT33 Pistol.                                                 |
   |  M1D Garand Rifle - the most iconic rifle of WWII.                    | 
   |  Lee Enfield No 3 Rifle.                                              | 
   |                                                                       |
   |  ESRB Rating: MATURE with Blood and Gore, Language, and Intense       |
   |  Violence..                                                           |
   |	                                                                   |
-//|___                                                                 ___|\\-
  .::/  /____  _____                                        _____  ____\  \::.
   ::.       )/     )_______________         ______________(     \(       .::
    :        '                     /F0sT.sAc\                     `        :
    .                              ~~~~\/~~~~                              .
```


----------

